# sam9s 2nd Rasp Pi Project! Personal Cloud powered by Tonido



## sam9s (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Sharing with you another Project that I did on Raspberry Pi this weekend.

Tonido is a server application that you can install on a Windows, Linux or OSX machine and can have your own personal cloud running in minutes. Tonido Server allows you to access all your files on your computer from a web browser, smartphone, tablet or even DLNA enabled devices from anywhere across the world.

It is very much like any cloud service like Dropbox or Google Drive, where you have access to your media and documents from internet, and you also have a sync client, much like google drive that you can install on number of machines to sync files from your cloud.

Since its your own cloud you dont have to upload anything to these services, all you need is to copy all your files and media on a dedicated machine and install Tonido, which immediately converts your machine in to fully dedicated personal cloud.

Some of the very distinct features that make Tonido different from the usual cloud services are ...

*1. Works universally, windows, Linux, Mac and all major mobile phones tablets supported. Including iOS, Android, Blackberry and Windows Phone.

2. Works on Raspberry Pi, so you can have your own tiny 35USD cloud service running in minutes.

3. Auto backup of photos from your phone to your cloud without intervention.

4. Have your own Logo and Branding on the webpage and also can have your own domain name pointing to your server to make things more professional.

5. Best of all everything is completely free .... *

I have installed Tonido on both Rasp Pi and Windows and both worked as expected. However with Rasp Pi, since its linux and does not have its own storage (except the meek sd card) you have to mount an external storage, like I did. (Synology NAS). This would require to run certain linux commands. But if you are running the server on windows, you dont need to do anything. Just install the application and you are good to go.

Few of the other features include .....

*1. TonidoDrive:: Which allows to access your remote cloud server as a     network drive on your Windows based PC

2. Tonido Sync Client:: Download and install the sync client on every computer to sync your files with your server. Much like DropBox or Google Drive client works.

3. No need for DDNS:: No need to have DDNS that you would point to your server. Tonido uses its own relay server to provide access to your cloud, so once you create an account, like in my case (sam9scloud) you can access your server via link *<youraccountname>.TonidoID.com. Which in my case is sam9scloud login*

*i58.tinypic.com/b3l6wh.jpg

Here is what it looks like......

*i57.tinypic.com/1z7vie.jpg

*i61.tinypic.com/2uik8ko.jpg

Detail instructions as to how to install Tonido and understanding how it works can be read at ....

Getting Started with Tonido - Tonido Support - Tonido Support




Let me know how was the experience ...... 

- - - Updated - - -

Hi I have created a guest account which you can also to provide access to a certain folder on your cloud .... check out

sam9scloud guest login

Password : Guest123

- - - Updated - - -

added .....

Demo Pictures and 
Demo Video to the cloud

try and let me know hows the experience


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2015)

You create good projects on RasPi!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

working fine.

P.S. long time since i saw "teri galiyon mein naa rakhenge kadam" song,now you just need to add "ye duniya ye mehfil mere kaam ki nahi".


----------

